# The WAY..



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

:lift:


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do that but on the way up I dont go to failure because it lowers the set that I want to go to failure on. I save myself on the way up so my failure set (whatever amount of reps that is) is the best lift. Like a ballance between being warmed up and handeling the heavier weight so the jumps are not to drastic.


----------



## #22 (Jun 16, 2003)

Aye i do the same, start off doing about 12 reps, but not to failure, then increasing the weight and doing it to failure, the first set is as a basic warmup which i think is really important.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I stick to 6-8 reps as heavy as i can go.

Start low, rapidly increase weight (60kg warmup set, then onto 100kg, 110kg, 130kg, 145kg) Bench and follow this style for other excersises with relative weights.

Everyone has there own style and will respond to training differentally.

You just have to find the style that works for you.

Paul


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

how many reps can u do at 145kg mate?

i am currently at one rep at 80kg, hoping to go up to about 5 at 100kg on my cycle of dbol

like i say set the bar high!

shouldn't take u long to get up to 150kg mate

thats 3 plates and a 5kg each side with an olympic 20kg bar right?

thats something man!

would love to be that strong someday,

when did u start training?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Robin, you will easily do that during your cycle. 5K? I think you might get 10k.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i was saying that paul is benching 3 20kg plates and a 5kg each side with a 20kg olympic bar,

i can do one 20kg plate and a 10kg plate each side for one rep, wanna get upto 5 reps at 2 20kg plates each side,

think that a gain of about 20kg on bench press, you think thats plausable?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Funny thing about lifting weights is it is all personal. If you take it slow and focus on a gain of maybe a rep a week then you will still be growing, either in streingth or size and they will both come if you keep with it. No one can say for sure that you will or will not do anything. there are no absolutes! I dont want to seem negative but if you do lift consistantly you WILL get gains.

Now the whole focus here is to provide information on "HOW TO" and give some motivation along the process. This stuff is easy! Getting in the gym and pushing it is up to you, that is the hard part. Robin, you are one of my favorites and this is because you have a passon for it. Just dont get discouraged and let it happen. It will come!


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

your the man bro!

your right i got mad passion for this sport!

the thing is i could never be a bodybuilder, or powerlifter i have started to late,

but i would love to do something in the gym some day like persoanl trainer, and since becoming i weightlifter i have learnt more about the body then i could ever have done in biology,

people get impressed by all the muscles i know

thnaks hackskii i like you alot too, looks weird too you have moderator next to your name now, nie one bro!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

as always hackskii is spot on about it being a personal thing. i like this board because people seem to just give their opinions and dont tell you what to do and dont judge you and tell you you are wrong if you do something different to them keep up the good work robin


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *how many reps can u do at 145kg mate?*
> 
> ...


Only 1 mate.

Sometimes can get it on my own, and sometimes training partner will help.

usually i dont go above 130kg tho because i am so knacked from pyramidding up to there.

You dont go to the gym to break your personal bests every time.

Work on technique and style. It`s much more benaficial

Paul


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by robin_3_16
> 
> *i was saying that paul is benching 3 20kg plates and a 5kg each side with a 20kg olympic bar,*
> 
> ...


Certainly plausible (I'd even say so if you weren't going on a cycle - but as a proponent of natural bodybuilding I suppose I would say that!  ), as the guys say it just takes time.

Hackskii, Paul and Robdog are right, lifting is a personal thing and you do need to experiment and find what works best for you. I think a good thing to do is set little goals in order to reach your big one. So you lift 80kg for 1 reps, set a target first to reach 5 reps at that, then 82.5kg for 5, 85 for 5 and so on.

Early last year, after a layoff from training, I went from 75kg for 5 reps to 100kg for 5 reps within three or four months at a bodyweight of around 82kg with just good training, sound nutrition and supplements. There's no reason at all why you couldn't do the same, especially if you're going on a cycle. Only word of warning is not to put the weight up too quickly. I've seen a lot of guys do that and injure themselves. Not only do the muscles need to get accustomed to bigger weights, but so do the bones and ligaments.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *Only word of warning is not to put the weight up too quickly. I've seen a lot of guys do that and injure themselves. Not only do the muscles need to get accustomed to bigger weights, but so do the bones and ligaments. *


That happened to me. When I bench now, I have to be carefull with my shoulder. I used to blast it from the bottom. The problem with that is the shoulders are stretched and it can do some damage. Now I have to go slow and keep a really controlled movement now till the shoulder heals up.

Quit doing the real heavy weights for a time but yesterday I did 5 reps and was going to keep it around 12 but my ego would not let me go light.

Now after starting another cycle I have to tell myself to back off some. It is easy to get results from gear if you are consistant. Actually I lift more often as I dont want to waist the gear.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *It is easy to get results from gear if you are consistant. Actually I lift more often as I dont want to waist the gear. *


I can understand that hackskii. If I'm taking more supplements than usual I tend to train more often to get my money's worth. Supplements aren't cheap - even at trade/distributor prices, I imagine steroids are even less so.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> *I can understand that hackskii. If I'm taking more supplements than usual I tend to train more often to get my money's worth. Supplements aren't cheap - even at trade/distributor prices, I imagine steroids are even less so. *


You are not lying, I spent massive money and got less results. Well I got less side effects too. I had more labedo with the supps in the long run. If you want to average it all out.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You guys are the bomb. I, like hackskii, save myself for the one big set. I dont want to burn myself out before I reach my one work set. This way I can do more reps with more weight were it really means somthing. After that it is off to my next excercise with saved energy for the one big work set again. For me I want to get stronger. I feel with strength comes size.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by winger
> 
> *You guys are the bomb. I, like hackskii, save myself for the one big set. I dont want to burn myself out before I reach my one work set. This way I can do more reps with more weight were it really means somthing. After that it is off to my next excercise with saved energy for the one big work set again. For me I want to get stronger. I feel with strength comes size. *


I've started training this way in the last few weeks and really feel I'm making progress for the first time in a long while. After a few years of training you do tend to find a plateau and need to try something else. Its been very hard for me to break from traditional volume training because you get fixed in a certain mindset that you have to do 'x' many sets for the workout to be effective/worthwhile. I'm finding 'HIT/abbreviated/whatever you like to call it' training really enjoyable and effective. I did just 3 work sets for biceps the other day - and it was just about the best bicep workout I've ever had - heavy and a great pump.

You are right - strength does come with size. The old adage is true - lift big and get big. That doesn't necessarily mean someone who lifts 110kg will be bigger than someone who lifts 100kg but if someone lifts comparatively heavier for their size and frame than someone else then they are almost always bigger too.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by hackskii
> 
> *You are not lying, I spent massive money and got less results. Well I got less side effects too. I had more labedo with the supps in the long run. If you want to average it all out. *


I think there are a lot of very effective supplements out there. I've taken some that have been great and also some that were no help at all. I think you just have to look into it and choose wisely. And where there's a price difference between two similar products its wise to see if you can really justify that difference.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I actually liked V12.

I thought that stuff tasted the best and did notice some strength with that supp but it is kindof pricy.

Silentbob, glad to see that the workouts are going good.

I am supposed to do hamstrings at the gym today but I think I willl pick up 2 months of dog poop in the back yard, this should hit the hams pretty good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by silentbob
> 
> * I'm finding 'HIT/abbreviated/whatever you like to call it' training really enjoyable and effective. I did just 3 work sets for biceps the other day - and it was just about the best bicep workout I've ever had - heavy and a great pump.*
> 
> ...


Nice post Silentbob. It is kinda nice knowing that you can go into the gym and not have to train for 2 hours to get results. Imagine if when you go into the gym and almost everytime you go in you are stronger. Now you tell me how hard it would be to get up and go to the gym after that. I love going into the gym. Look forward to it.


----------

